# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Les sous-titres du forum

## Nihihi

Salut les canards..

J'me posais une question en postant tout à l'heure sur les sous-titres du forums... Ceux de la plèbe, pas les spéciaux  ::P: 
Est ce qu'il ya une liste quelque part? :D j'ai cherché rapidement sur le forum, mais pas réussi à trouver :s

Edit avec les conseils d'original'trouduc et l'aide de scorbut, wobak, altyki et alab: 

Si j'ai pas raté de sous-titre générique particulier, ça donne ça :

Bot -> 0 post
Attaché de presse -> 1 post
Noobzor ->  2-19 posts
Rookie -> 20-29 posts
Rookie II -> 30-39 posts
Rookie III -> 40-49 posts
Rookie IV -> 50 posts 
Alcoolique -> 51 posts
Rookie Balboa-> 52-87 posts
Tête à queue -> 69 posts
Naze -> 88 posts
Z'oeuf -> 89-249 posts
Caneton -> 250-499 posts
Airbus -> 380 posts
Canardeur -> 500-999 posts
Daemon Tool -> 666 posts
Hardcore -> 1000-1499 posts
!LEET -> 1337 posts
Highscore -> 1500-1999 posts
Rox&Rookie -> 2000-2099 posts
Roxxor -> 2100-4899 posts
Roxxf0r -> 4900-4999 posts
Tyranaus0r -> à partir de 5000 posts

----------


## Scorbut

Bot -> 0 posts

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Tu va dans communauté ---> Membres ---> et tu les classes par Messages, ça te permettra de voir ce que tu veux savoir.

----------


## Nihihi

> Tu va dans communauté ---> Membres ---> et tu les classes par Messages, ça te permettra de voir ce que tu veux savoir.


Hey merci  ::wub:: 

C'est un peu long à trouver tout, mais j'vais éditer au fur et à mesure des moments où je m'emmerde  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

http://forum.canardpc.com/memberlist...rt=posts&pp=30

Elle fait chaud au coeur cette page si on oublie que Oni est en haut.

----------


## Wobak

Y'a rien à 1337 ?

----------


## Nihihi

Le seul canard à 1337 posts est un X86ADV... Du coup je sais pas

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le seul canard à 1337 posts est un X86ADV... Du coup je sais pas


Je sais même pas si on peut les appeler hommes alors canard. ::P:

----------


## Altyki

Il y a aussi : Airbus (380 messages).

----------


## Wobak

De source sûre : 1337 : !LEET

----------


## Alab

Ya aussi 666 -> daemon tool

PS : grâce à ce message je suis passé Roxx0r

----------


## Nihihi

> Ya aussi 666 -> daemon tool
> 
> PS : grâce à ce message je suis passé Roxx0r


J'ai rajouté tout ça  ::):

----------


## VosT

Mouais, rien ne vaut un sous titre personnalisé :x

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'ai vu Roxxf0r aussi.

----------


## znokiss

C'est aussi un sous-titre perso.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bah alors pourquoi vous êtes plusieurs à l'avoir ?

----------


## Altyki

Je ne suis également pas sûr que se soit un sous titre perso.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu l'état actuel du nombre de messages de certains, on dirait que Roxxf0r c'est entre 4700 et 5000.
Il faudra surveiller Sheraf pour voir quand il change de sous-titre.

----------


## Diwydiant

XWolverine y avait déjà été de sa petite enquête dans le post "Meuuuh, c'est quoi ces titres ?"




> Bon, alors ça donnerai un truc comme ça :
> 
> 
> 0         Bot
> 1         Attaché de presse
> 2-19      Noobz0r
> 20-29     Rookie
> 30-39     Rookie II
> 40-49     Rookie III
> ...


Après ça n'est peut-être pas complet, mais je m'en suis souvenu ce matin...

----------


## Darkath

X86-ADV c'est quoi ? (y'en a plusieurs aussi)

----------


## Frypolar

> X86-ADV c'est quoi ? (y'en a plusieurs aussi)


Les membres du forum du site x86-secret (le site de DocTB), forum qui a fusionné avec celui de CPC. Les X86 peuvent poster dans le sous forum Hardware Advanced. Quelques canards sont devenus sur X86, c'est sur demande et suivant l'approbation des modos X86.

----------


## Darkath

Ok je vois, en tout bien pratique le cpc.x86.fr pour le boulot  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Et au-delà de 2000 posts inudébiles, on devient un imbécile  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Oh mince, je viens de passer Roxxf0r !
Sur le topic à b0b0.
4900 messages ?!?! 4940 ?!

----------


## Darkath

4900 je dirais car tu l'était déjà vers 15h

----------


## Nihihi

> XWolverine y avait déjà été de sa petite enquête dans le post "Meuuuh, c'est quoi ces titres ?"
> 
> 
> 
> Après ça n'est peut-être pas complet, mais je m'en suis souvenu ce matin...


Rhhhooo c'était pile poil ce que je cherchais au début... 
On à l'air d'avoir trouvé la même chose, du coup ça doit pas être trop faux  :B): 


Pour le Roxxf0r , c'est rajouté  ::):

----------


## ducon

Et rien pour 242 et 42 ?

----------


## xheyther

On est chez les canards ici pas chez les geeks !


Mais c'est vrai que ce serai sympa  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

Je suis bien content de ne pas comprendre.

----------


## xheyther

Pour parfaire ( ::huh:: ) ta culture :
42

Le 242 je sais pas trop non plus  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Pour parfaire () ta culture :
> 42
> 
> Le 242 je sais pas trop non plus


Mouais le 42 je connaissais en fait, mais je pensais que c'était une private joke de programmeur ou un truc comme ça.

----------


## lokideath

Je suis anti-42. Qu'il reste où il est, le voir ressortir partout c'est gavant  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> Je suis anti-42. Qu'il reste où il est, le voir ressortir partout c'est gavant


 :haha:

----------


## ducon

C’est Front 242, un groupe de musique. Mais bon, il manque aussi 19,5.

----------


## lokideath

> 


 :Emo: 
J'aurai bien enchainé sur un vibrant mais pourquoi ?!!! Mais je connais la réponse  ::|:

----------


## Raphyo

> J'aurai bien enchainé sur un vibrant mais pourquoi ?!!! Mais je connais la réponse


42?  ::lol:: 
Pardon  :^_^:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> C’est Front 242, un groupe de musique. Mais bon, il manque aussi 19,5.


Ca va être beaucoup plus difficile pour un nombre de posts  :tired:

----------


## xheyther

19.5 ?

----------


## XWolverine

> 19.5 ?


Indice, c'est une taille  ::siffle::

----------


## xheyther

Donc j'avais bon avec mon pneu, c'est la largeur c'est ça ?

----------


## ducon

Non, pas la largeur, la longueur.

----------


## Evox

Ia rien pour 404 ?

----------


## ducon



----------


## Eklis

Personne connaît F242 ?  ::mellow:: 

Pourtant c'est immanquable.

----------


## t4nk

Un _Magnum_ pour le 357eme post pourrait bien le faire aussi... Ou _Tom Selleck_, pour corser un peu le jeu.  :B): 

Et _Colombo la mèche au vent_ pour le 404eme, ça peut le faire aussi. :tordu:

Edit : Et _BUG !!!_ pour le 2000eme. (ou cafard)
Et _Je te vois_ pour le 1984eme.

Tain, j'en ai plein encore en stock.



Re-edit bien con spécial b0b0 : trouver des sous-titres automatiques àlacons pourrait être un bon sujet de concours.

----------


## XWolverine

> Personne connaît F242 ?


Si  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Je suis anti-42. Qu'il reste où il est, le voir ressortir partout c'est gavant





> 


You made my day  ::wub:: 
Exploser de rire au boulot, c'est doux, c'est bon, c'est chaud.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Et _Colombo la mèche au vent_ pour le 404eme, ça peut le faire aussi. :tordu:


Columbo roule dans un cabriolet Peugeot 403.

Bouh le faux fan !!!

Edit : à 1234 messages, on pourrait mettre "mot de passe de secrétaire". ::P:

----------


## t4nk

> Columbo roule dans un cabriolet Peugeot 403.
> 
> Bouh le faux fan !!!


Rha merde, je suis démasqué.  ::sad:: 

Très bon le 1234.

----------


## Miniwaz

Je viens de voir un "Plus un Z'œuf" pour 210 messages.

----------


## kilfou

Je crois que c'est un sous titre perso....

----------


## Yank31

Euh... on a le droit de necro ce truc?

Voilà, je souhaitais simplement signaler à l'ensemble de l'équipe ce qui manifestement se profile comme une anomalie, ou à tout le moinsse une inconsistance vis-à-vis du post OverPowered.

Anéfé, il semble bien après différents tests que le firewall d'open office ne fon, désolé, mon cerveau mets bcp de temps à digérer l'actualité. Donc, disais-je, une anomalie dans le sens où, à l'heure actuelle, mon profil stipule sans ambiguïté le sous-titre automatique "Highsc0re" (vérifiable sur votre gauche), ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire et n'est pas du tout le propos par ailleurs, propos étant plutôt que, d'autre part, la page de garde du site indique, quand à elle, que j'aurais commis environ 1986 posts (tient c'est l'année de naissance de ma soeur - coïncidences I think not), ce qui n'est pas sans m'étonner, le temps passe vite quand on produit de la qualité, mais là n'est toujours pas le propos, or doncques, le post ouvreur de ce fil précise quant à lui la corrélation suivante :

(oh btw, il faut lire tout ça avec la voix de l'inspecteur de police joué par les inconnus - Didier Bourdon. Oui il faudrait relire, du coup, si vous ne l'aviez pas fait naturellement.)




> Hardcore -> 1000-1499 posts
> !LEET -> 1337 posts
> Highscore -> 1500-1999 posts


Aussi m'étonnè-je car manifestement il y a baleine sous le gravillon. Je remercie à toute personne investie des pouvoirs suffisants de bien vouloir apporter un correctif je crois plus que nécessaire à cette disparité.

En vous remerciant pour votre attention, se roulant dans la reconnaissance pour votre geste.


Edit : tiens je relis et je me rends compte que... wow. Bon, je... Hmmm. Je... vais me... faire un café.

----------


## perverpepere

::o:  bourré comme un coin à 18h34!
C'est du joli ca monsieur.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mais sinon, tu prends toujours tes cachets ?

----------


## Mangetonlion

Je confirme qu'à 88 c'est Naze... Même pas mal c'est le 89eme post !

----------


## Atomic Toaster

Et hop, même plus "naze" non plus!  ::):

----------


## Nonow

Qui à le droit à un sous-titre aussi classe que "La Purge" franchement haha ! 
Ainsi Mageofeu restera le seul, l'unique, l'Elu qui a survécu à la Purge sans même s'en rendre compte j'crois d'ailleurs  :Vibre: 
Pour des siècles et des siècles et la postérité du fofo ! Une bonne barre ce matin en me connectant. 

Merci pour lui Kahn  :;):

----------

